# Vintage Allen Compound



## Neumeier (Nov 14, 2009)

I have an ALLEN, model 7306 "Hunter" (circa 1975) (left-handed), great all original condition. Draw wieght adjustable from 40 to 50 lb, draw length adjustable from 27" to 30". Currently set at 50 lb, 29". Bow wieghs 3.9 lbs, ATA 45-3/4", BH 8-7/8". This is really a fun bow to shoot, a piece of history from the man that invented the compound bow.Unfortunatly I need to sell this bow, if interested please send me a PM. (additional pics available)


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I'd like to have it but you'd probably want more than I could give...


----------



## Neumeier (Nov 14, 2009)

will entertain reasonable offers...


----------

